# .22LR or a Shotgun



## TheWookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking to round out my long gun collection and I don't have either of the above. I am thinking a .22LR would be good for small game ( I have a Colt AR15 and a Rem 700PSS for larger stuff) but I also love shotguns and with the right round they can also be good for small game. 

I am curious what you folks think would be best for a SHTF scenario to round out my collection.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 23, 2011)

If you don't have any kind of shotgun then I would go that route.  22LR are fun and dirt cheap to fire.  Fun to hunt small game or teach a kid to shoot with.

Shotguns with different loads are great for everything from bird hunting to home defense.  I would choose a shotgun over the Colt or Rem for home defense so that is why I would choose the shotgun first.  If you have kids getting to that age then I might go with the 22LR first.  But hey that is just my opinion.:)


----------



## Manolito (Apr 23, 2011)

I own both but for leaving the house if the SHTF I am taking the 22. Only reason is I can be quiet with it and I can carry 2K rounds of ammo. Just my thoughts.
Bill


----------



## pardus (Apr 23, 2011)

.22 would be my choice.
Quieter, ammo is very cheap and you can carry a lot of it. It has a longer range and is more accurate.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Buy both, you can pick up a good .22 rifle for around $100-$150 and a Mossberg 500 around $200-$250. Or buy a 22 conversion for the AR and then the shotty….


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 23, 2011)

The .22 lr is probably the best choice if you have to bug out.   .22LR is a very lethal round, plus the reasons already mentioned.   For me, I don't run anymore, so I would stay and hold.   Parapets on the roof with my belt feds, ready to rock N roll.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 23, 2011)

Both


----------



## pardus (Apr 23, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> For me, I don't run anymore, so I would stay and hold. Parapets on the roof with my belt feds, ready to rock N roll.



Don't shoot at the rapidly approaching car with New York plates being chased by zombies.

p.s. sorry about the zombies


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 23, 2011)

pardus said:


> Don't shoot at the rapidly approaching car with New York plates being chased by zombies.
> 
> p.s. sorry about the zombies


 
Just don't have red eyes from not sleeping or a nasty hangover.   I got to be sure you not Zombie-ized.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 23, 2011)

pardus said:


> .22 would be my choice.
> Quieter, ammo is very cheap and you can carry a lot of it. It has a longer range and is more accurate.


 
+1.  I'd still get a shotgun down the road.  I'm not a big fan of having lots of guns around.  I have friends with 15-20 long guns in the house; I'd rather have 3-4 and spend the difference on ammo.  Seems to me the basics are a hunter, a shooter, a shotgun, and a .22...


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 23, 2011)

Or you could go with the Springfield M6 22LR/410 over and under.

Great lil rifle/shotgun combo for small game and survival purposes.  I have (2) btw...

http://www.gunshopfinder.com/springfield/M69101.asp


----------



## pardus (Apr 23, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Or you could go with the Springfield M6 22LR/410 over and under.
> 
> Great lil rifle/shotgun combo for small game and survival purposes. I have (2) btw...
> 
> http://www.gunshopfinder.com/springfield/M69101.asp



I was thinking about this gun earlier. Out of curiosity what did you pay for them?


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 23, 2011)

You had to ask...

If memory serves I paid 500.00 for the pair.  I used to see them pretty often at gun shows but havent been to one in about two year.  There are a couple other companies who were trying to make one as well.

HTH,


----------



## pardus (Apr 23, 2011)

lol

Nice, I wouldn't mind one myself.


----------



## TheWookie (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, Gents -- picked up a .22LR Semi at Dicks today for $139  Which leaves plenty of room from the gun fund for a shotgun.


----------



## Manolito (Apr 24, 2011)

Wookie CCI makes a segmented bullet that is the best for small game I have ever shot. It will stop inside a squirrel and stop them in their tracks. I haven't lost a squirrel since using them that is except the ones I missed


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 24, 2011)

TheWookie said:


> Thanks for the feedback, Gents -- picked up a .22LR Semi at Dicks today for $139 Which leaves plenty of room from the gun fund for a shotgun.


 
If you grabbed a Marlin 795 (just a wild guess based on the price), check Marlin's website.  They usually run a $25 rebate.  Now you've got 500 rds of bulk ammo for free... :cool:


----------



## Nasty (Apr 24, 2011)

The first long gun I bought was a Savage over and under 22/20 (I think I paid about $50 new, in 1970), don't know if it's still around, but I loved it. If you can buy at AAFES you can pick up a Ruger 10-22 AND and Mossburg 500 for about $500 and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## TheWookie (Apr 24, 2011)

Manolito said:


> Wookie CCI makes a segmented bullet that is the best for small game I have ever shot. It will stop inside a squirrel and stop them in their tracks. I haven't lost a squirrel since using them that is except the ones I missed


 
Good info, thank you.  I got a box of remmington hollow points (525 rnds) for $19.95 -- what a great deal.  I will look into those rounds, much thanks.


----------



## TheWookie (Apr 24, 2011)

Totentanz said:


> If you grabbed a Marlin 795 (just a wild guess based on the price), check Marlin's website. They usually run a $25 rebate. Now you've got 500 rds of bulk ammo for free... :cool:


 
Excellent, thank you!


----------

